# Whole new world right under my nose.



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I have had many revolvers through out my life and always bought the DA ones. A few years back I bought a single action Ruger Bisley 45 colt and found it to be a great shooter. The action on it is awesome. I've taken it out 2 or 3 times. I also picked up a new model single six convertible 22lr and 22 wmr and I take it out around 6 times and have enjoyed it a lot.

I go shooting most of the time with my son and we have the best time with the revolvers and go through a lot less ammo. When I take my DA revolvers out I shoot them SA 90% of the time. So I have decided to add a number of single actions to my collection. I'm looking at the Rugers of course and the Beretteas. Can anyone suggest other companies. I'm planning on getting a 357, 44 mag, and 454 and another 22. in August. Am I missing a caliber that you think I might enjoy more. I do have the long colt that I shoot cowboy loads with. I plan to shoot these a lot. I do want them to look good to the eye. That's important with me.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, I'm a sucker for the Rugers. My mom just got her New Vaquero not too long ago, I shot that, and had her laughing by saying, "Make sure you leave this to me in your will." The gun has such a smooth action. I haven't mastered the sights as of yet, it is a whole new beast for me. But the gun was helpful in that anyway by humoring me and being accurate.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*a Whole new world*

The SAA has a great appeal to shoot and carry. If only we could load them like they do in the movies. They only have 6 cartridges maximum and should be carried with 5 but in the movies they can fire 25 times without reloading. Why doesn't mine do that??


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I have two fairly new Ruger revolvers and really love them so far. I have shot the Berettas and they are impressive as well.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

jimg11 said:


> The SAA has a great appeal to shoot and carry. If only we could load them like they do in the movies. They only have 6 cartridges maximum and should be carried with 5 but in the movies they can fire 25 times without reloading. Why doesn't mine do that??


Your not the Duke..:smt033


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

What are you talking about? I got my 686 to fire 45 shots in a row the other day! Oh... wait, a minute... we're doing reality right now, aren't we? Dang. :smt082


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I always thought the Colt New Frontier in .45 Colt or .44 Special was the ultimate SA revolver until I began reworking the Ruger Blacklhawks and Super Blackhawks. The Ruger frame is as tough as they get in a practical sized sixgun. Their sights are good, after market market even better.

And, after refinishing to my tastes, they are handsome guns. What more can you ask?

Bob Wright


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Your not the Duke..:smt033


And who's going to argue with him? I sure as hell ain't.

Go with Ruger. The Blackhawk has impressed me.


----------

